# Superman I Ain't!



## Dutch (Oct 2, 2013)

True story-

First the back story- Several years ago Ma D was diagnosed with Thyroid cancer, had her Thyroid removed and received radiation treatments.  The Thyroid acts as the body's thermostat, keeping us warm when it's cool and cooling us down when were hot.  Ma's body is no longer able to regulate her temperature-not unusual to see her wrapped up in a blanket on a 90° day or complaining how hot it is when the weather is freezing. 

So anyhoo-the other night before bedtime Ma had the air conditioner on high and set to 68°. Since the A/C is right above my side of the bed, I put on a tee shirt- it was my "Superman" tee shirt.

 I turned to Ma, flexed my muscles and said "Look, you get to go to bed with Superman". The "Oh, Yea!" look I got from Ma Dutch was almost priceless . . . .almost

The A/C ran all night and next morning I woke up with aches and pains, moaning and groaning. Ma asked me with her eyebrow's raised (dang-didn't know they could go THAT high), "What happened to the Man of Steel"?

 I simply replied "Steel does rust, you know!"  as I reached for my meds. 

She laughed! No respect, I tell ya, no respect!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2013)

LOL----Fun at the Dutch house!!

Glad Ma's doing Good now.

Bear


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 2, 2013)

LMAO!  I need to tell that one to Lynn!

Good for her!

Kat


----------



## rdknb (Oct 2, 2013)

lol


----------

